# General Wiring Diagram



## jorhyne (Aug 20, 2008)

ZenDaddy said:


> There are only a few components involved in a basic ev and installing them correctly is not rocket science. It would be nice if there was a* basic simple wiring diagram that anybody could understand* without an electrical degree. A diagram that would have “Caution, don’t forget to-“warnings all over it that would make a layman know that they need more information or understanding. Sadly such a diagram does not exist (as far as I know).


This was posted over in this thread regarding Kelly Controllers and I could not agree more with ZenDaddy. As someone with limited electrical experience but with a huge interest in building an EV, I am sure I am not the only person whom this who be of great use to!

I know there are a lot of passionate EV'ers here, and out of all of you I'm sure at least one could whip up a purdy diagram (or if one already exists, a link would be amazing).


----------



## order99 (Sep 8, 2008)

Complete agreement here. We need a Chilton's EV Guide, complete with Simplified Blueprints and Novice Alert! boxes. I can't tell an electrical diagram from a road map yet...


----------



## chamilun (Jun 17, 2008)

When you purchase from ev suppliers, they can supply you with the wiring diagram(s). I am actually glad to see that no one that I know of has reposted this information. These companies receive hundreds of requests for info with a small % of follow-through orders. 

I would suggest for anyone wanting a 'how-to' guide with schematics, order one from someone like ev-america. you wont be disappointed!


----------



## jorhyne (Aug 20, 2008)

chamilun said:


> When you purchase from ev suppliers, they can supply you with the wiring diagram(s). I am actually glad to see that no one that I know of has reposted this information. These companies receive hundreds of requests for info with a small % of follow-through orders.
> 
> I would suggest for anyone wanting a 'how-to' guide with schematics, order one from someone like ev-america. you wont be disappointed!


We're not looking for a professional document normally only reserved for customers. Just a basic diagram that shows the correct wiring of all the essentials for those of us that haven't worked with electricity in this way before.

I personally am working on an electric motorcycle currently and this is the best free diagram I have found: http://www.instructables.com/files/deriv/FKZ/26WO/F9056SFQ/FKZ26WOF9056SFQ.MEDIUM.jpg


----------



## order99 (Sep 8, 2008)

That diagram is a thing of beauty. They should ALL look like that.


----------

